
Porn Sites Feel Exposed by Flash, Get It on with HTML5 - nzp
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/porn-sites-feel-exposed-by-flash-get-it-on-with-html5
======
tekheletknight
You can always trust Vice to keep this industry covered.

